# Bigfoot Killer karte



## CyberLotus (26. März 2011)

Hi,
wollte mal wissen, ob sich die Bigfoot karten lohnen, wenn bei welchem sys, und welche der Karten??

THX


----------



## skyw8lk3r (27. März 2011)

Benutz mal die such funktion


----------



## iRaptor (27. März 2011)

Die lohnen sich überhaupt nicht.
Nur für Pro-Gamer wo es auf jede Milli-(Nano?) Sekunde ankommt.

Lg


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Nutze die iPhone App, die Suchfunktion geht da iwie net, da zeigt der alles mögliche an.
Ansonsten danke
Dachte nr mir eine zuhohlen zum neuen PC im Juni, da ich von meiner Netzverbindung und meinem PC aus locker CoD und Skype gleichzeitig laufen lassen könnte, gestern aber alle Gameserver nen Ping von über 1400 hatten und ich meinen Mitspieler net verstehen konnte, was aber am vortag funktioniert hatte


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2011)

Es bringt meist wesentlich mehr, seine Netzwerkverbindung zu optimieren. Das gesparte Geld kannst du an anderer Stelle wesentlich sinnvoller investieren (Festplatte, Arbeitsspeicher...).

Wenn du postest, wie deine Anbindung aussieht und was genau nicht funktioniert, kannst du dir die Bigfoot noch sicherer sparen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2011)

Also manchmal hört man wie hier, die würden so gut wie gar nichts bringen, manche sagen es würde sich auf jeden Fall lohnen solch eine Karte da der Ping konstant bleibt und man Problemlos zocken + skypen kann.


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2011)

Ja, aber das ist wohl sowas wie die Frage, ob man seine HiFi-Anlage mit vergoldeten Oehlbach-Kabeln verkabelt oder Standardkabel von Hama nimmt. Es gibt welche, die den Unterschied merken und heraushören, die überragende Mehrheit aber wäre besser bedient, das Geld in einen neuen Tieftöner zu investieren 

Es hängt immer vom verwendeten System und natürlich der Netzwerkverbindung ab. Wenn man via WLAN über einen 20m entfernten Access Point durch fünf Stahlbetonwände hindurch online geht, wird einem die Bigfoot kaum etwas bringen. Wenns bei einer 16MBit-Anbindung bei Skype und einem beliebigen Onlinespiel laggt, wird die Bigfoot auch hier kaum etwas reißen können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## >ExX< (27. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist wohl sowas wie die Frage, ob man seine HiFi-Anlage mit vergoldeten Oehlbach-Kabeln verkabelt oder Standardkabel von Hama nimmt. Es gibt welche, die den Unterschied merken und heraushören, die überragende Mehrheit aber wäre besser bedient, das Geld in einen neuen Tieftöner zu investieren
> 
> Es hängt immer vom verwendeten System und natürlich der Netzwerkverbindung ab. Wenn man via WLAN über einen 20m entfernten Access Point durch fünf Stahlbetonwände hindurch online geht, wird einem die Bigfoot kaum etwas bringen. Wenns bei einer 16MBit-Anbindung bei Skype und einem beliebigen Onlinespiel laggt, wird die Bigfoot auch hier kaum etwas reißen können.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Sorry für OT, aber ich habe mal irgendwo ein Kabeltest gesehen, wo 10€ billigkabel gegen 1000€ Premium Kabel mit allem drum und dran getestet wurde.
Und die Leitfähigkeit und die ganzen anderen Parameter waren gleich.
Also ein nicht messbarer Unterschied, und das kann man raushören?


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. März 2011)

Ich habe gegenwärtig folgendes System:

Intel Core i7 2600
8GB DDR3-1333
ASUS HD6950 DirectCU
Corsair Nova V64

In Verbindung mit einer Bigfoot Killer 2100. (Nicht wundern, mein Sysprofile ist nicht ganz aktuell)

Jedenfalls kann ich in MMOs wie z.B. WoW eine deutliche Verbesserung der Ping feststellen. Auf einer LAN-Party bei einem Freund hatte ich konstant etwa 60 ms, während meine Freunde mit 120 - 200 rumgekrebst sind. Ansonsten ist es auch wesentlich stabiler und man hat eine, so meine Meinung, bessere Reaktionsmöglichkeit, dadurch, dass die Ping nicht so schwankt. 
Ich selbst würde sie nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## Sibig (27. März 2011)

Also bei einem LeserTest habe ich gelesen, dass der Bigfoot Killer bei games mit Source Engine etwas bringen soll . Vor allem bei Servern mit 30 Leuten o.Ä . Was aber mMn interessant ist, wenn ein Download ( JDownloader, uTorrent etc) läuft, dass Online Games noch flüßig Spielbar sind .


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Ok ich nehm eine, spiele CoD 50 Mann pro map xD
Und welches modell??
Edit: neben bei läuft skype oder steam etc.


----------



## Sibig (27. März 2011)

CyberLotus schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich nehm eine, spiele CoD 50 Mann pro map xD
> Und welches modell??
> Edit: neben bei läuft skype oder steam etc.



Ist dein Ping zu hoch ? Oder wieso willst du eine ?


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Ping zu hoch, beim serverbrowser aktualiesieren legt skype ab und zu wegen der krüppelnden verbindung auf


----------



## Rico2751988 (27. März 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass diese Karten nicht wirklich was bringen. Zumindest nicht in dem Maße, dass das den Preis rechtfertigt. Glaube nicht, dass das deinen Ping so stark verbessert.


----------



## Sibig (27. März 2011)

Was für eine Leitung hast du ? 
Ansonsten hier der Test http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...lesertest-bigfoot-networks-killer-2100-a.html

Dort wird auch gesagt, das NICHT alle Spiele unterstützt werden .


----------



## Jimini (27. März 2011)

Für den Preis bekommt man wahrscheinlich auch schon QoS-fähige Router. Da nutzt die Lastverteilung dann dem ganzen LAN was und nicht nur dem einzelnen Rechner.

MfG Jimini


----------



## CyberLotus (27. März 2011)

Habe die Fritzbox 7270, die kann das auch^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (27. März 2011)

Interessant wär. Ja mal zu wissen was du für ne leitung hast...wenn du bloss mit dsl lite übern daten highway dümpelst wird dir die karte auch nicht viel bringen


----------



## Hardwarewizard (27. März 2011)

ach das ist nur geldmacherei eine gute internetleitung tut es auch!


----------



## K3n$! (27. März 2011)

Aber nicht jeder kann über eine gute Internetleitung verfügen.

Wie schon oft geschrieben wurde, ist die Karte vor allem für Spieler gedacht, die viel WoW und der gleichen spielen.
Bei normalen Shootern wird, denke ich, nur der Ping stabilisiert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. März 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder kann über eine gute Internetleitung verfügen.
> 
> Wie schon oft geschrieben wurde, ist die Karte vor allem für Spieler gedacht, die viel WoW und der gleichen spielen.
> Bei normalen Shootern wird, denke ich, nur der Ping stabilisiert.


 
So ist es. Sie kann auch keine Leitung verbessern, sie priorisiert nur Spiele.


----------



## mauorrizze (28. März 2011)

Eben, und sie priorisiert nur die Pakete beim Verlassen deines PCs. Was dann mit den Paketen unterwegs im Internet passiert, geschweige denn auf die Priorität der zurückkommenden Pakete kann die Karte gar keinen Einfluss haben. Bei parallel laufenden Downloads bringt das durchaus schon was, wie man auch in dem Test sieht (oder falls du mit knapp 100MB/s im LAN kopierst, dann entlastet die Karte in der tat die CPU, aber ich z.B. hab keinen Internetanschluss bei dem ich 100MByte/s schaffe). Da du aber mit Skype und dem Onlinegame zwei zeitkritische Dienste laufen hast, bringt die Karte nur für einen der beiden etwas. Und Steam pausiert ja seine Downloads automatisch während man Steam-Spiele spielt, von daher wenn die Probleme auch ohne parallele Downloads und nur mit Skype + Spiel auftreten, halte ich eine deutliche Verbesserung für unwahrscheinlich.

Ich würde dir raten oder mal in die Runde fragen was sie davon hält, das ganze mit Software wie *cfosspeed *zu versuchen. Die macht genau das gleiche wie die Karte, nämlich Pakete zu priorisieren, mit dem Nachteil dass es in Software läuft, was sicherlich nochmal eine schlimme Verzögerung von mindestens 0,1ms im Vergleich zur Karte mit sich bringt, aber dafür deutlich preisgünstiger (ich glaub 15€), oder vielleicht sogar als Testversion erhältlich ist.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. März 2011)

ping - tcpnodelay/tcpackfrequency bei win vista/ 7, (registry tweak über den killer treiber) die karte selber macht ansonsten vielleicht ~1ms beim ping gut, wenn überhaupt, der rest is eher messungenauigkeit
minfps - je nach situation massive minfps steigerung möglich (bei css ne steigerung von ~220 ~ 250 fps, bei wow in sw von 16 auf knapp 26 fps, 10er raid 70 auf ca 85)
max fps - jenachdem mal nen fps mehr, anderes spiel nen fps weniger ...

gesamt spielen ist angenehmer und kommt einem flüssiger vor da durch anhebung der minfps ein insgesamt runderes spielgefühl und emfpinden entsteht.
grade bei wow sehr nett in extremsituationen, 25er raid stormwind/ogrimar ... bei css völlig hupe, ob min 220fps oder 250 fps merkt man (oder auch nur ich, mir egal... ) nicht mehr 

würd die karte wieder kaufen, spiel halt viel wow und hab fast täglich den vorteil vor augen


----------



## Jimini (28. März 2011)

Aber wie beeinflusst eine Netzwerkkarte die Performance derart, dass beispielsweise in SW 50% mehr FPS erzielt werden? Klar, eine Netzwerkkarte entlastet die CPU - aber in Zeiten von Mehrkern-CPUs mit jeweils mehreren GHz sollte dieser Vorteil absolut vernachlässigbar sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## CyberLotus (28. März 2011)

Ok...
Aber welches model denn?


----------



## Sibig (28. März 2011)

Gibt es da nicht nur eine ? Die 2100 wenn ich mich erinnere


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. März 2011)

gibt mehrere modelle, ich hab die 2100, das neuste modell.

@jimini
die 50% mehr fps bringt die karte wenn der rechner sowieso schon am keuchen ist, wow lastet meine cpu zwischen 30% und 70% aus, warum dann in sw wo die fps in den keller gehen  ~50% und mehr fps rum kommen und im 10er raid wo mein rechner von sich aus weniger last hat als in sw dann nur noch ~20% mehr fps, ka dafür kenn ich mich mit der technik nicht gut genug aus 
die last der npu (network processing unit) liegt laut tool zwischen 0.2 und 15% bei wow.


----------



## doodlez (30. März 2011)

habe ne Frage und zwar hab ich gehört das die Karte runterladen kann obwohl der Pc aus ist, welche Programme kann man denn mit der Karte offen lassen? hatte bisher nur von Torrentprogrammen gehört


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2011)

Das geht mit Sicherheit nicht. Außer, die Karte bringt ein eigenes Betriebssystem mit - aber hierfür müsste der PC ja laufen. Meinst du vielleicht irgendwas à la "Wake on LAN"?

MfG Jimini


----------



## doodlez (31. März 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das geht mit Sicherheit nicht. Außer, die Karte bringt ein eigenes Betriebssystem mit - aber hierfür müsste der PC ja laufen. Meinst du vielleicht irgendwas à la "Wake on LAN"?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 

ne hatte mal bei der Presentation gesehn das sie erklärt haben das man da ne externe Festplatte anschließen kann zumindest bei den ersten Karten zb Killer K1 und glaub auch bei der Killer Xeno geht das und man dann auch Downloads durchführen kann wenn der Pc aus ist


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2011)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, zumindest bei der Xeno steht da nichts derartiges.

Wenn der PC aus ist - welches Programm soll denn dann die Downloads durchführen? Wenn die Karte das könnte, müsste sie ein komplettes Betriebssystem beherbergen, und dann wäre das Teil sicherlich so teuer, dass sich die Anschaffung zum Zweck, auch bei ausgeschaltetem PC Sachen runterladen zu können, nicht lohnen würde. Zudem bräuchte sie dann eine eigene Stromversorgung. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. März 2011)

das bezog sich meines wissens nach nur auf die k1 und m1, bei der xeno weiß ich es schon nicht mehr genau ...
und das es bei ausgeschaltetem pc funktionierte wäre mir neu, aber auf den karten lief irgendnen linux, wäre also eventuell möglich 
die 2100 beherrscht dieses feature nicht.


----------



## Jimini (31. März 2011)

Stimmt.
Ob man für sowas dann 150 € ausgeben will, ist wohl Geschmackssache. Für den Preis baue ich mir lieber einen Router zusammen und lasse da dann einen "richtigen" Torrent-Client drauf laufen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## doodlez (31. März 2011)

also nur Torrent naja dann lohnt sichs kaum, trotzdem interesantes feature. das mit dem Pc aus sollte wohl kein Problem sein da sich wohl die Karte Strom über den Pci Steckplatz besorgt und so schnell is die Karte au net das sie so viel verbraucht ,vorallem würde es bei einigen Leuten wohl um einiges an Stromkosten senken


----------



## Kev95 (5. April 2011)

Hi,
mich würde ja mal interessieren ob die Karte an meinem Ping noch was drücken kann.
Angezeigt werden mir in Crysis2 9ms (kein Scherz).

Nichts desto trotz würde ich das Geld in einen guten Router investieren.
Ich habe mir ein altes Speedport gekauft, mitdem der Speed über dem neuen Speedport liegt.
Der Ping ist auch deutlich geringer...

Gruß,
Kevin


----------

